# Removal spinal cord stimulator



## AWHITACRE (Jun 24, 2010)

Surgeon removed generator and all leads during post operative period. He inserted 2 new leads and a new generator. Can i bill 63685 & 63688 together since it was not the same generator? If so what modifier if any?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 24, 2010)

AWHITACRE said:


> Surgeon removed generator and all leads during post operative period. He inserted 2 new leads and a new generator. Can i bill 63685 & 63688 together since it was not the same generator? If so what modifier if any?



CPT instructs you not to report 63685 and 63688 for the same pulse generator/receiver-*I assume this was for the same level as before*?

63685 looks ok but you would need to report 63663 or 63664 depending if this was replaced percutaneously or via lamino/laminec.


----------



## AWHITACRE (Jun 24, 2010)

I see that you are not to report 63685 and 63688 for the same pulse generator, however this is a completely new and different generator. Just want to make sure we are reimbursed for everything. Thanks


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 24, 2010)

My thought is, if it's the same level, you're not going to report the removal and the replacement; which 63688 (removal) and 63685 (replacement) will be doing.


----------

